# Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $iface_eth1 set

## alberstom

hallo gentoo gebruikers

na gentoo te hebben geinstalleerd waarbij sommige stukken waren gedownload van internet en de 1 e keer te hebben gestart krijg ik de volgende foutmelding tijdens het starten

Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $iface_eth1 set

Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $iface_eth2 set

ik heb dus 2 netwerk kaarten en ik heb internet via @home

ik het eth0 ingesteld om via dhcp zijn gegevens te krijgen

alleen het werkt dus niet 

als ik ifconfig intyp dan krijg ik alleen 

lo                    te staan

en hij ontvangt of verzend nix

wie kan me helpen ? misschien dat het aan /etc/conf.d ligt en hoe zou deze eruit moeten zien? (ik heb er namelijk in zitten edditen en het klopt zowiezo dus al niet meer) kan iemand ff de goedde settings posten 

alvast hartstikke bedankt ik hoop dat ik snel antwoordt krijg want ik kan niet wachten om echt te beginnen met gentoo!!

----------

## water

Heb je je netwerkaarten meegecomplieerd in de kernel, of als module?   Probeer eens 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 en geef de foutmelding even weer.

----------

## Cr4s|-|

In uw kernel opties heb je toch zeker pci-support en network support en uw specifieke kaart meegecompileerd. daar kan je een aantal drivers selecteren om ze te gebruiken als module  :Smile: 

----------

## alberstom

 *Cr4s|-| wrote:*   

> In uw kernel opties heb je toch zeker pci-support en network support en uw specifieke kaart meegecompileerd. daar kan je een aantal drivers selecteren om ze te gebruiken als module 

 

ik weet niet zeker of ik dat wel gedaan heb (oops)

hoe moet ik dat precies doen? pci support heb ik wel gecompileerd volgens mij maar ook mijn specifieke netwerk kaart heb ik niet mee gecompileerd (ik heb 2 standaard realtek nics die door de setup werden gevonden)

wat zijn de commando's die ik hiervoor moet gebruiken?Last edited by alberstom on Fri Sep 06, 2002 7:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alberstom

 *water wrote:*   

> Heb je je netwerkaarten meegecomplieerd in de kernel, of als module?   Probeer eens 
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd eth0
> ```
> ...

 

ik krijg hier geen fout melding

----------

## water

Maar weer eens een link naar dit gweldige artikel. Volg ook even goed de stappen van de installatiehandleiding van Gentoo voor het compileren. Het artikel uitgeprint is een paginatje of 30, dacht ik. Het is iig wel zo makkelijk als je nog geen browser hebt. Wat je iig nodig hebt is figuur 20, onder Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) zit een optie om jouw netwerkkaart te selecteren. Je kunt hem zondermeer in de kernel meecompileren, als module is niet nodig. Wil je hem toch als module compileren, dan moet je even met de help-functie kijken hoe de nam van de module is en die na het compileren van de kernel in modules.autoload zetten.

----------

